# Transformatori >  Metinama aparata transformators

## Evald

sezot laukos savajadzejas metinamo aparatu, tur ir viens bet vinu loti talu janes un vinw baigi liels  ::  ,   
  nu tad man jazin:
1- cik jaudigam jabut transformatoram?
2-cik voltus normalai metinawanai vajag izejaa?
3-cik amperus normalai metinawanai vajag izejaa? 
4-cik resnu vadu vajag sekundarajam, man ir 8-10mm^ vara vadu piine [vecajos televizoros apkart ekranam stav vara cilpa, es vinu viena vieta pargriezu un noalvoju abus galus]
5- http://img488.imageshack.us/img488/8826 ... 074xd5.jpg witada konstrukcija darbosies stabili?
Paldies!

----------


## ezis666

ir tāda shēma un darbojas labi, tikai kondensatru vajag vismaz uz 70V.
Trafs man bija uz U serdes (60*100mm) uztīts, vienā pusē primārais(380V~Cu 1.5mm),  otrā sekundārais(40V~Cu 8mm), vijumus vairs neatceros, tukšgaitā bija kādi 65V, strāva ~130A, diodes VK200

Edit:Iesaku uz 380V taisīt, lielāku jaudu var paņemt

----------


## GuntisK

Bļin, abet šitā shēma ir identiska mana pusautomāta spēka daļas shēmai!   ::  Jau paspēja kāds pielabot.....  ::  
To EZIS666-ja ņem 380v tad jāslēdz starp divām fāzēm? Trafam ir viens primārais tinums.

----------


## Evald

GuntisK
tak ta ari ir tava shema, es vinu vienkarwoju!  :: 

tatad tas, kas man ir pieejams: 
lampu televizora trafs uz 220V [U]
8mm^ drats, sanak ~10 vijumu [vairak nelien un pietam vairak nav drats]
50 000MkF kondensators uz 100V
nau piejamas tikai diodes!

----------


## GEmachine

Pašam laukos darbnīcā savu reizi lieti noderētu metināmais, vienmēr jau lodējot, skrūvējot, līmējot un kniedējot visu nesavienosi, tāpēc vasarā ko tādu varētu mēģināt uzkonstruēt. Ar metināšanu un metināmajiem saskāries neesmu, bet nav jau nekāda atominženierija, tā teorētiski kaut ko zinu. Lielākā problēma jau laikam būtu trafs, kādas jaudas, strāvas stiprums un spriegums vajadzīgs? Tā shēma jau nu ļoti vienkārša, bet tāda tā arī normāli darbosies? Un kādi ir tās droseles parametri? JA kādam kāds labs resurs eng mēlē, tad labprāt palasīšu

P.S. Evald, tas jau paliek stulbi, š burts pat līdzīgs w burtam nav (ja nu vienīgi kirillicas alfabētā), cieni citus, un arī citi Tevi cienīs.

----------


## Neatkarīgais

es saku ka nav ko čakarēties  :: 
voenkāršs lētais pusautomāts ~50ls un viss bus kartibaa, daudz vieglaak un drošāk, visdrīzāk ka arī kvalitatīvāk. protams ja ir vēlme ar to nodarboties, čakarētie gūt pieredzi utt.. tad lūdzu, bet tā kā man pašam tāds pa laikam ir vajadzīgs, es domāju ka vienu tādu lēto nopirkšu  ::

----------


## timmijss

Mošk oftopic , bet
kādu metināmo vajag lai metinātu alumīniju. (ar elektrodiem)
paldies.

----------


## ezis666

> es saku ka nav ko čakarēties 
> voenkāršs lētais pusautomāts ~50ls...


 Kurā vietā? mazāk pa 170Ls neesmu redzējis




> ja ņem 380v tad jāslēdz starp divām fāzēm?


 Tieši tā. Un ja pieņemam, ka ir 16A atļauts, tad pie 230V ir 3.6kW, pie 380V ir 6.1kW

----------


## GuntisK

> es saku ka nav ko čakarēties 
> voenkāršs lētais pusautomāts ~50ls un viss bus kartibaa, daudz vieglaak un drošāk, visdrīzāk ka arī kvalitatīvāk. protams ja ir vēlme ar to nodarboties, čakarētie gūt pieredzi utt.. tad lūdzu, bet tā kā man pašam tāds pa laikam ir vajadzīgs, es domāju ka vienu tādu lēto nopirkšu


 Man nav vajadzīgs lēts, nezināmas izcelsmes metināmais aparāts. Turklāt ja ņem vērā to, ka ir visas iespējas pašam to uzbūvēt..... Kāpēc ne? Viens, tāds vienkāršs,paštaisīts jau gadu pie manis ''pašit" bez problēmām.  ::  Tagad mēģinu būvēt 380v metināmo ar fāzimpulsu vadību.  ::  
To EZIS666 un pārējie: atvainojos, ka neieliku tā metināmā shēmu kuru jau pirms nedēļas solīju-vnk laika nebija meklēt to žurnālu. Pacentīšos labot situāciju.  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

vispār jau visvienkāršāk ir nopirkt pa Ls 100 maiņstrāvas aparātu un pielikt diožu tiltiņu )

ar pāris tv trafiem nekas nesanāks, vajag kādus 10

cik liela strāva būs vajadzīga vajag paskatīties uz elektrodu pakas,  cik tā ir 3mm un 4mm elektrodam
vēl ir tāda lieta kā elektrodu veidi, rutila elektrodi ir vieglāk piešķiļami un spriegums var būt mazāks, bāziskie - prasīgāki
regulācija ja uzlabo veikalā pirkto, vinām jau ir, ja taisa pats - ar pretestībām virknē  :: 

un vispār - tā ir bīstama lieta, kungi, uzmanīgi .

----------


## Evald

manam "Marshall" pastuzim izradijas bija beigti sekundarie tinumi tapec es ieguvu lielaku serdi ar uzreiz ustitu primaro tinumu, luk tada ir trafa konstrukcija, pagaidam ir tikai primarais tinums, vel jauztin sekundarais [6-8mm^] trafa serde- 150mm\100mm\40mm http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/365/ ... 110bs0.jpg

----------


## GuntisK

Evald, ja ir problēmas dabūt liela izmēra serdes metināšanas trafam, vari izmantot asinhronā motora statoru kā serdeni. Ja ņemt tīkla spriegumu 220v tad aptuveni tikpat vajag arī tinumu- 200...220 tinumi. Un sekundārais jau būtu kaut kur 45-60 tinumi. Ja kas tad varētu iedot pamācību kā to visu paveikt.  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Cik tam Latram , kurš 9ampēri, tini vadus sekudārajā MIG/MAG ?

----------


## Raimonds1

To toroidālo slēdzot iekšā, reizem izsit korķus, seivšķi, ja tajā brīdī darbojas vēl kāds patērētājs. Domaju uzlikt virknē kādu NTC pretestibu, kurai kādi 10 ampēri darba strāva.  Kā Jūs ierobežojāt to sakuma strāvu trafiem, motoriem utt?

----------


## zicis

> To toroidālo slēdzot iekšā, reizem izsit korķus, seivšķi, ja tajā brīdī darbojas vēl kāds patērētājs. Domaju uzlikt virknē kādu NTC pretestibu, kurai kādi 10 ampēri darba strāva.  Kā Jūs ierobežojāt to sakuma strāvu trafiem, motoriem utt?


 Parasti sitādos gadījumos izmanto droseles, nevis aktīvās pretastības. Labāk panem kādu vecu Autiņa lādētāja trafu notin visu nosts, pietin to pilnu ar  tinumu, lai tas ir vienāds vai resnāks par to tinumu ,kas ir uztā trafa kuru gribi palaist. Sito ieslēdz palaisanas brīdī ķēdē , pēc tām to droseli saslēdz uz īso.

----------


## Raimonds1

tas būs smagi, bez tam drosele būs sekundārajā ķēdē. Tiku galā ar NTC pretestibām

----------


## zicis

> tas būs smagi, bez tam drosele būs sekundārajā ķēdē. Tiku galā ar NTC pretestibām


 Vieglāk ir nomainiit automātslēdzi, vai to uzlikt korķu vietā, tikai uzliec tos ar b burtu piem b16, b20, b25, nevis c16, c20, c25. Ja tev ir ar c burtu tie ir jutiigāki par b, jo b ir domāti rupnieciskām ēkam, bet c, kur lielus motorus un trafus nedarbina dzīvoklos un tamlliidzigi

----------


## GuntisK

Nesaprotu kādas jums ir problēmas ar tiem toroīdiem!  ::  Man ir gan 3kW gan 6kW toroidālie un slēdzot iekšā nekā nav.Tas ir -nav nekādu drošinātāju degšanas.  ::  Bet varbūt tas tik man tā? Var vēl mēģināt visādus "soft start" risinājumus (piem. tā kā zicis ieteica   ::  ). 
 ::  Neliels jautājums no "citas operas"- kas labāk:strāvas regulēšana ar   simistoru primārajā vai sekundārajā tinumā? Kam dot priekšroku?  ::

----------


## Mosfet

GuntiK
Noteikti ka primārā pusē
Daudz lētāki ir 10-25 A triaki nekā 200 -400A .vieglāk vadīt, arī kropļojuma līmenis ir mazāks. Drošāk pret īslēgumiem sekudārajā pusē.

Ja runā par toriem, tad viss ir atkarīgs no serdes kvalitātes, ir redzēti ļoti daudz toru kam serde ir no 'jumta skārda". Toros ir liela nozīme serdes kvalitātei.


Zici lūdzu  paskataties B un C raksturlīknes automātiem.citādi ir liela kļūda.

----------


## GuntisK

Paldies Mosfet par atbildi-likšu to simistoru primārajā.  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

ir tikai viena probleema- pie lielaam jaudaam taa sinusa graiziishana var radiit trauceejumus arri kaiminjiem un vispaar no kaut kaadas jaudas, laikam 200W jaasaak par sho domaat.
Ja tas simistors paraleeli ar pretestiibu, tad veel taa, seviskji, ja pretestiiba paarsleedzama kadiem 3-4 lielumiem.

----------


## GuntisK

Ja izmanto fāzimpulsu regulēšanu tad tie traucējumi protams ir mazāki nekā tad, kad izmanto tikai impulsu ģeneratoru. Ir vispār daudz risinājumu...

----------


## rezistors1

Labu serdi varot dabuut no Krievu Latr, jeb autotransformaatora  + tinumi jav ir virsuu, tik pareizi jaasavieno, serdei obligaati jaabuut no metaala plaaksniites .
Bet metinaassana sanaakot diezgan pacieta, metinaat var (ar elektrodiem)ampeeri pamaz
Serdi var izmantot arii no krievu mainnstraavas elektro motora, tik neatceros siikumos Bet motoram laikam bija jaabuut 7KW un kaut kaada tipa, lai buutu vieglaak uztiit.
Galu galaa ja galva ir, ta ir taads mekleetaajs kaa Jandeks(ar krievu burtiem)Tur var atrast dziivu, nedziivu.
Vieniigais taas vajadziigaas mantas ne vienmeer ir pieejamas maajaas un tad jav saakas izmaksas.
Leetaakais, MMA var nopirkt pa 50 Ls ss.lv, ja labi meklee var dabuut !
Tad jautaajums, kapeec iespringt un dariit ko taadu no kaa nav sajeegas.

----------


## ivog

Nez, laikam jau mani te nolamās, bet uzskatu, ka ir lietas, kuras ir jēga konstruēt bet ir arī lietas, kuras vienkārši jāiet uz bodi un jānopērk. Piemēram, nez vai kāds gribētu pats konstruēt TV uztvērēju.... Arī ar metināmo - jauns labs un izmēros kompakts metināšanas invertors tepat Latvijā veikalā maksā ap 200 Ls (pats kādu gadu atpakaļ iepirku). Nav vajadzīgi nekādi 2-vatā stiepjami trafi un vēl visādas briesmu lietas (pašam tāds arī mētājas no 80-tiem gadiem - ne kaut kur aizstiept ne normāli pieslēgt).
A tagad invertors svarā ap 3 kg, iemet autiņam grabažniekā, aizved kur gribi, pieslēdz kaut istabā rozetē un metina ka prieks!

----------


## Tārps

Pilnīgi piekrītu, ir jāiet laikam līdzi. Tās idejas par serdi no asinhronā dzinēja u.t.t. ir pareizas un pirms 25 gadiem bijušas topā, bet laiki mainījušies. Tagad arī Latvenergo ir ielicis ieejas drošinātājus knapus, knapus un ja nav taisnais vads no Ķeguma, tad diez vai tādi pašdarinājumi nopietni darbosies. Lai šie darboņi pamēģina mūsdienīgus TIG aparātus, kuri strādā gan ar elektrodiem, gan ar loka stieņiem. Tur pat 5 gadīgs puika var metināt. Ja nu vienkārši gribās saremontēt vecvectēva metināmo, bet būvēt vajag modernu.

----------


## Vikings

Pat ja tas būtu mans darinājums, es neatzītos.  ::

----------

